# zeolite and purigen



## Nick16 (20 Nov 2009)

hi, does anyone use any of these products?
i was thinking of getting some of each as i have 2 Ex1200 filters ready for my new project   

however im unsure how much im going to need for a tank of over 300L (zeolite = 1kg, 2kg?) (Purigen = 100ml, 250?)
i plan on putting one lot say zeolite in filter one, and purigen in filter two.

also im unsure as to where they go, i believe zeolite goes with the other bio media such as the ceramic stuff? (am i correct?)
and the purigen near the top. (above or below the filter floss?)

any help is supreme.


----------



## chris1004 (21 Nov 2009)

Hi Nick,

Not meaning to highjack this post but whilst on this subject which is one I've been giving some cosideration to of late due to other current posts on this matter I would like to tag another question onto the above as its very related to this.

If you have to much ammonia reducing media in your filters do you run the risk of starving the ammonia reducing bacteria on the other filter media in your filter?

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Nov 2009)

i hope this can shed some light.

It was written by Dave spencer not me   

This will instantly raise the question in many peoples mind â€œwonâ€™t it starve the bacteria colony?â€ No, not in my or anyone elseâ€™s opinion that use Zeolite, that I have read. The Zeolite provides a large surface area and a large supply of ammonia to nitrosomonas bacteria. Why wouldnâ€™t the bacteria want to move in to this environment? Exhausted Zeolite just becomes filter media.

The other thing to add about using Zeolite I am not aware of anyone having problems with ammonia leeching back in to the water column. Certainly not from those that have used it. People remove the Zeolite, see an ammonia spike, and then blame the Zeolite for having starved their bacteria colony, making it incapable of supporting the fish load. In reality, what they have done is removed a significant percentage of their nitrifying colony when they removed the Zeolite.


----------



## chris1004 (22 Nov 2009)

Hi Nick,

Yeah I think that last bit is the bit that bothers me about using media which specifically traps ammonia. If you do remove it to either recharge or replenish it then there may not be enough bacteria left on the other filter media to cope (?) which begs the question, what is the best maintenance schedule to employ for its use?

I can easily imagine that trapping the ammonia out of the tank must be very benificial in helping to avoid algal blooms, but just how effective is zeolite / purigen at doing this and returning to the original post just how much is required? 

Regards Chris.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Nov 2009)

Hi all I can add to this for you both is I have used purigen for almost two now and I find it awesome stuff,I purchased the larger size as it works out cheaper in the long run,the way I used it was inside an old pop sock off the wife (ask your mum nick)and I placed one into each filter,the amount I used was four table spoons in each sock,this would last about three months then I would recharge then alternatley  using a watered down bleach solution,the seachem web site has lots of info on the uses of it,the main thing I noticed when I first used it is how well it polishes the water,
regards john.


----------



## Nick16 (22 Nov 2009)

so would you recommend me get the 100ml and use 50ml in each filter, or the 200ml tub? 

also, would you say the 1kg of zeolite will be plenty?


----------



## John Starkey (22 Nov 2009)

personally i would not use the zeolite but thats just me i dont think you need it,i would spend the money on the larger size of purigen,why not just try three table spoons in each and take it from there, then place it into your filter in the bottom tray,that way the water has most of its impurities removed and the purigen will do the rest,
regards john.


----------



## fish.com1 (22 Nov 2009)

I'm prety certain both the purigen and the zeolite go at the top of the filter after all other media, so youd have one in each filter - thats what ive done with mine anyway. I was told to have enough zeolite to fill a tray in my ex700 and that was around 500g of zeolite.


----------



## Nick16 (22 Nov 2009)

thats wahat i was thinking, i would want this stuff right at the very top, (or near the top) as i dont want them interfering too much with the cermaic bio media i have, and 'stealing' bacteria from it. 
I might get some of each and see how it goes. 
i can put a little of each in each filter and trial it. 
can you buy filter media bags cheaply anywhere? we are a bit low on pop socks now its winter and they have all been binned.   
well they do get holes pretty quick


----------



## Superman (23 Nov 2009)

I got a small already bagged amount (not sure but something like 100ml) of Purigen for my nano.
I was suffering from greenish tinge to the water, so added the purigen as used it previous for a larger tank.
It's best placed as the final thing that the water hits on the way out of the filter, like a fine polishing pad.


----------



## three-fingers (27 Nov 2009)

Just wondering why you would want to spend money on Purigen or zeolite for a planted tank in the first place?


----------



## chris1004 (27 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Thats because of the old addage, ammonia + light = algae. It stands to reason therefore that if we're useing high lighting for optimum plant growth that it is benificial to keep the ammonia as low as possible to try to avoid algal blooms. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Nick16 (27 Nov 2009)

plus it is a brand new tank, never been used so im going to inevitably get the break out of diatoms at the start no matter how hard i try. I just want to keep that to a minimum. my BN will be on the case as well.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> plus it is a brand new tank, never been used so im going to inevitably get the break out of diatoms at the start no matter how hard i try. I just want to keep that to a minimum. my BN will be on the case as well.


Ive just done exactly the same with my new tank due to the AS leaching amonia.  As Dave Spencer has suggested ill just leave it in the filter when its spent and use it as media.


----------



## jarthel (27 Nov 2009)

I'm opting for zeolite. all natural material and cheap too! you can get them from pool supplies (at least in where I live which is outside the UK). I intend to replace the used zeolite with "clean" zeolite though every filter maintenance. an overnight soak in salty water should drive out all that ammonia.


----------

